# Gallego: miña ruliña



## Dana_

Hello
What does it mean when someone calls you "miña ruliña"?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Hello and welcome to the forums. 

Are you sure that he was speaking in Spanish, and not using the Portuguese _minha rolinha_?


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Debe ser gallego...


----------



## Oldy Nuts

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Debe ser gallego...



Ah, se me olvida el gallego...


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Pues es algo cariñoso... Leo en la web que 'rula' es tórtola. O sea, como decir 'mi palomita', 'mi pichona'.
A ver si aparece algún gallego por aquí.


----------



## Dana_

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Pues es algo cariñoso... Leo en la web que 'rula' es tórtola. O sea, como decir 'mi palomita', 'mi pichona'.
> A ver si aparece algún gallego por aquí.



Gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Dana_

Oldy Nuts said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums.
> 
> Are you sure that he was speaking in Spanish, and not using the Portuguese _minha rolinha_?



Thanks! 
i think he is from "Galicia"


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Miña rula_, _miña ruliña_, son apelativos cariñosos normalísimos en gallego, especialmente entre parejas.


----------



## Undiversus

Dana_ said:


> Hello
> What does it mean when someone calls you "miña ruliña"?


Está expresión es utilizada en el gallego como un apelativo cariñoso utizado a cualquier persona. Sí, es cierto, que se usa casi siempre con personas del ámbito familiar, pero vale para casi todos los ámbitos. Es una manera de decir que, a la persona que se lo dices, es un poco "inocente", "cándida" o sin maldad.


----------

